# [Intel] Bajar gentoo apropiado para mi procesador

## deovex

Hola

Hace una semana compre una PC con Intel Core 2 Quad.

Quiero bajar Gentoo de 64 bits pero no encuentro 64 bits adecuado para mi procesador.

En la pagina de Gentoo aparece 7 opciones para bajar Gentoo, cual es el mas conveniente para mi procesador:

alpha amd64 hppa ia64 ppc sparc x86

Desde ya muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## chakenio

La verdad, no sabria decirte la solucion, solo te doy la bienvenida al foro, y espera a que los grosos te digan... para mi tendrias que instalar amd64 y luego en la compilacion del kernel definir tu procesador. Pero no estoy muy seguro... De nuevo bienvenido al foro y saludos.

----------

## Txema

Tal y como muy bien ha dicho chakenio, la opción para usar los 64 bits es amd64, ya sea intel o amd, da igual, instala para la arquitectura x86_64, le pusieron amd64 porque fueron los primeros en sacar los procesadores de 64 bits, o eso creo.

Luego que no se te olvide indicar tu procesador en el kernel o te pondrá una especificación muy básica y no le sacarás ningún partido al procesador  :Wink: 

Saludos.

----------

## deovex

Muchas gracias a los dos que respondieron con respecto a mi pregunta.

Voy a bajar el amd64 y en el kernel voy a especificar para mi procesador.

Muchas gracias.

Saludos

----------

## deovex

Ultima pregunta,

El stage lo bajo desde la pagina oficial de Gentoo o la pagina de Funtoo:

Gentoo:

http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/releases/amd64/current/

El stage3 pesa 131 MB

Funtoo:

http://www.funtoo.org/linux/gentoo/amd64/gentoo-amd64-2009.05.12/

El stage3 pesa 116 MB

El stage de Funtoo es mas actualizado que la primera.

¿Cual de los dos es mas conveniente?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo usaría el de gentoo. Funtoo me dió problemas de los graves que no se arreglan con facilidad en su momento.

Hace por lo menos unos 6 meses que no bajo un stage, no se en que estado se encuentra el sistema de snapshots semanales que estaban implementando pero si eso ya funciona, un stage 3 de funtoo debería estar a la par de actualizado con uno oficial.

Salud!

----------

## Coghan

El sistema de snapshot semanales está funcionando bien y sin pausas apreciables, además funcionan estupendamente, tanto el LiveCD minimal como el stage3. Desde hace algún tiempo que en los mirrors está para descargar de manera oficial y no como testing.

Puedes trabajar con ellos sin ningún miedo.

----------

## deovex

Muchas gracias.

No comprendo, por que el Stage de Daniel Robbins pesa menos que el Stage oficial de Gentoo.

¿Que tiene algo en especial?

Gracias.

----------

## Murderer_Fresh

Yo usaría el oficial, ahí se que no tendré pro en el futuro

----------

## pelelademadera

lo que tenes q bajar es el amd64,

acomoda el make.conf para tu micro.

te recomendaria que uses el oficial. nunca tube problemas con eso

----------

